# Is my season ove from the flood?



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Have a little place in Jones Creek and there is 4ft of water running through it from the Brazos since Friday. No telling when it will go down. Had some pics of some nice bucks before all this. If the deer did not die will they come back soon or should I just look for a day lease somewhere to fill the freezer? Feeder is running feeding all the fish I assume. I do know a couple miles from there there were many deer on a pasture that did not flood.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Whitetails are great swimmers, and they know how to find high ground.
When the water goes down, put out feed, they will come.:wink:

Pic of a few locals hanging in my front field a couple days ago.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Ill have to agree with Reality Czech. Those deer know where the high ground is for safety and low ground is for water during droughts. A lot of deer will stay close to where they were raised their whole life, and yes while the flood will likely push them away for a little while, their natural instincts will lure them back to their nesting grounds soon. It is possible a few young deer will get lost and not be able to find their way home, but any older guy or gal should come back. Keep feeding... bow season might be a bit on the slow side but they will be back by November.


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Well....2 days after the water receded I have many hitting the feeder.
Everything from the ground up 5ft is dead from the water and they must be starving. Few pics from the last few days.


----------



## Drogers6771 (Oct 1, 2017)

divemaster said:


> well....2 days after the water receded i have many hitting the feeder.
> Everything from the ground up 5ft is dead from the water and they must be starving. Few pics from the last few days.


well that seemed to work out for the better then


----------

